# Επισκευή Λευκών Οικιακών Συσκευών > Φούρνος & Εστία > [Miele] [Miele] Χαλασμένο ρελέ σε κεραμική εστία

## kiros

Σε κεραμική εστία Miele KM544 έχει χαλάσει το ένα μέρος από το ρελέ.
Που μπορώ να το βρώ;
Η αντιπροσωπεία δεν το έχει σαν ανταλλακτικό. Πουλάει ολόκληρη την πλακέτα 450€.

----------


## johnkou

Αν φταιει το ρελε πας σε καταστημα με ηλεκτρονικα ανταλλακτικα με δειγμα και ψαχνεις.

----------


## kiros

Είναι λίγο περίεργο ρελέ, γιατί στο ίδιο κέλυφος υπάρχουν δυο ανεξάρτητα ρελέ.

----------


## nyannaco

Στη φωτογραφία δεν φαίνεται. Μπορείς να βγάλεις το αυτοκόλλητο, ή/και να ταβήξεις και καμμία από το πλάι;

----------


## chipakos-original

> Σε κεραμική εστία Miele KM544 έχει χαλάσει το ένα μέρος από το ρελέ.
> Που μπορώ να το βρώ;
> Η αντιπροσωπεία δεν το έχει σαν ανταλλακτικό. Πουλάει ολόκληρη την πλακέτα 450€.


 Οτι ρελές και να είναι σίγουρα θα μπορέσεις να βάλεις κάποιον άλλο. Εδώ εγώ σε εστίες υγραερίου έβαλα έναυση υψηλής τάσης για τα μάτια της εστίας έναν μετασχηματιστή υψηλής από T/V SONY και δεν θα βρεις άκρη με έναν ρελέ??Μην μασάς άσε την  Miele να πάη να κουρεύεται.

----------

nikosgav (11-06-15)

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Καλά τόση σπέσιαλ φωτογραφία και δεν ξεχωρίζεται ότι είναι 2 ανεξάρτητα ρελέ? 

Θα ήθελα όμως να μάθω , με ποιες ενέργειες εντοπίστηκε και λέει "έχει χαλάσει το ρελέ"

Τέτοια ρελέ (εκτός κουζίνας) έχω βαρεθεί να τα επισκευάζω (από παλιά) μέχρι και τις επαφές του εσωτερικά "έστρωνα" για να δουλέψουν άλλο τόσο . (εξαρτάτε την κατάσταση εσωτερικά) 
Στις 4 στρόγγυλες (επάνω γωνίες ) κόψε της και προσπάθησε.

----------

nikosgav (11-06-15)

----------


## kiros

> Καλά τόση σπέσιαλ φωτογραφία και δεν ξεχωρίζεται ότι είναι 2 ανεξάρτητα ρελέ? 
> 
> Θα ήθελα όμως να μάθω , *με ποιες ενέργειες εντοπίστηκε και λέει "έχει χαλάσει το ρελέ"*
> 
> Τέτοια ρελέ (εκτός κουζίνας) έχω βαρεθεί να τα επισκευάζω (από παλιά) μέχρι και τις επαφές του εσωτερικά "έστρωνα" για να δουλέψουν άλλο τόσο . (εξαρτάτε την κατάσταση εσωτερικά) 
> Στις 4 στρόγγυλες (επάνω γωνίες ) κόψε της και προσπάθησε.


Το ένα μέρος του ρελέ ανοίγει ένα μάτι και το άλλο μέρος ανοίγει ένα άλλο μάτι. Τα μάτια αυτά είναι ίδια σε ισχύ.
Το ένα μέρος λειτουργεί σωστά, ενώ το άλλο προσπαθεί να οπλίσει αλλά δεν τα καταφέρνει με συνέπεια να τρεμοπαίζει. 
Σε όποιο μάτι δώσω εντολή να ανοίξει, η τάση στο αντίστοιχο ρελέ είναι 24volt

----------


## andyferraristi

> Τέτοια ρελέ (εκτός κουζίνας) έχω βαρεθεί να τα επισκευάζω (από παλιά) μέχρι και τις επαφές του εσωτερικά "έστρωνα" για να δουλέψουν άλλο τόσο .


Για δώσε πέρισσότερες λεπτομέρειες πως το κάνεις να μαθαίνουμε κι εμείς οι αδαείς ...

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Για δώσε πέρισσότερες λεπτομέρειες πως το κάνεις να μαθαίνουμε κι εμείς οι αδαείς ...


Δεν βιάζομαι να σου απαντήσω . πρέπει πρώτα να μάθω κι άλλα στοιχεία για το συγκεκριμένο ρελέ (ψάχνω αλλά δεν το βρίσκω)  ... τι περίμενες? εύκολη απάντηση ? πονηρέ !
Απαιτώ πρώτα τα στοιχεία που αναγράφει στο πλάι το ρελε. υπάρχουν ασάφειες πάνω στο αυτοκόλλητο που δεν προσδιορίζει τον τύπο του ρελε

Έπειτα εκ των υστέρων μαθαίνω "τρεμοπαίζει το ρελέ " .. και είναι αβάσιμη όποια πιθανή απάντηση. Ευχαριστήθηκες?

----------


## kiros

> Δεν βιάζομαι να σου απαντήσω . πρέπει πρώτα να μάθω κι άλλα στοιχεία για το συγκεκριμένο ρελέ (ψάχνω αλλά δεν το βρίσκω)  ... τι περίμενες? εύκολη απάντηση ? πονηρέ !
> Απαιτώ πρώτα τα στοιχεία που αναγράφει στο πλάι το ρελε. υπάρχουν ασάφειες πάνω στο αυτοκόλλητο που δεν προσδιορίζει τον τύπο του ρελε
> 
> Έπειτα εκ των υστέρων μαθαίνω "τρεμοπαίζει το ρελέ " .. και είναι αβάσιμη όποια πιθανή απάντηση. Ευχαριστήθηκες?


Μάλλον σε λάθος άτομο απάντησες.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Μάλλον σε λάθος άτομο απάντησες.


 Όχι 
Γιάννη , επηρεάστηκα από το 1ο ποστ που λες μάλλον χαλασμένο ρελε (εννοείται το μέτρησες κτλ ) και το έλαβα ως μηχανική φθορά από εκεί και πέρα + της δυσκολίας να το βρεις. (αλλά δεν είναι το θέμα εκεί) το παρακάτω που είπες αλλάζει τα δεδομένα. Για το τρεμόπαιγμα και πρέπει να το ψάξεις αναλυτικά , καμιά ψυχρή κόλληση πρώτα και προχωράς το ψάξιμο. (αυτό που σου είπα για άνοιγμα ρελέ γράψε άκυρο δεν ισχύει)

----------


## kiros

Υπέθεσα ότι είναι το ρελέ, γιατί σε όποιο ρελέ και να δώσω εντολή να ανοίξει, η τάση είναι 24 volt.
Μάλλον πρέπει να έχει πρόβλημα το ένα πηνίο.
Για ψυχρές κολλήσεις έχω ψάξει.

----------


## nyannaco

Οπως πολύ σωστά είπε ο Πέτρος παραπάνω, κάτω από το αυτοκόλλητο φαίνεται να υπάρχουν δύο ρελέ και όχι ένα. 
Αν αυτά είναι σε βάση και όχι κολλημένα στην πλακέτα, και εφοσον είναι ίδια μεταξύ τους (που κατά 99,9% είναι), απλά τα σκατζάρεις μεταξύ τους και παρατηρείς συμπεριφορά. Αυτό θα σου πει αν φταίει το ίδιο το ρελέ ή όχι.
Επίσης, βγάζοντας το αυτοκόλλητο θα μπορέσεις να δεις τα στοιχεία του ρελέ και να ψάξεις για αντίστοιχο (βλέπω και άλλο ένα κάτω αριστερά στη φωτό, μήπως είναι ίδιο; Φαίνονται τα στοιχεία του από πάνω; )

----------


## kiros

> Οπως πολύ σωστά είπε ο Πέτρος παραπάνω, κάτω από το αυτοκόλλητο φαίνεται να υπάρχουν δύο ρελέ και όχι ένα. 
> Αν αυτά είναι σε βάση και όχι κολλημένα στην πλακέτα, και εφοσον είναι ίδια μεταξύ τους (που κατά 99,9% είναι), απλά τα σκατζάρεις μεταξύ τους και παρατηρείς συμπεριφορά. Αυτό θα σου πει αν φταίει το ίδιο το ρελέ ή όχι.
> Επίσης, βγάζοντας το αυτοκόλλητο θα μπορέσεις να δεις τα στοιχεία του ρελέ και να ψάξεις για αντίστοιχο (βλέπω και άλλο ένα κάτω αριστερά στη φωτό, μήπως είναι ίδιο; Φαίνονται τα στοιχεία του από πάνω; )


Καλά πρέπει να είμαι τελείως στραβός. Πράγματι είναι δυο ανεξάρτητα ρελέ.

----------


## nyannaco

> Υπέθεσα ότι είναι το ρελέ, γιατί σε όποιο ρελέ και να δώσω εντολή να ανοίξει, η τάση είναι 24 volt.


Εγώ γιατί βλέπω να γράφει 12V το ρελέ;
Οπως και να'χει, δεν νομίζω ότι θα δυσκολευτείς να βρεις αντίστοιχο, αν όντως φταίει το ρελέ (χωρίς βάση δυστυχώς, αν βλέπω καλά). 
Οσο για τις κολλήσεις, δεν μου πολυ-γεμίζουν το μάτι, έτσι ήταν από τη μάνα του;
Δεν τραβάς και καμμιά φωτογραφία που να φαίνετια ολόκληρη η πλακέτα (πάνω και κάτω);

----------


## kiros

> Εγώ γιατί βλέπω να γράφει 12V το ρελέ;
> Οπως και να'χει, δεν νομίζω ότι θα δυσκολευτείς να βρεις αντίστοιχο, αν όντως φταίει το ρελέ (χωρίς βάση δυστυχώς, αν βλέπω καλά). 
> Οσο για τις κολλήσεις, δεν μου πολυ-γεμίζουν το μάτι, έτσι ήταν από τη μάνα του;
> Δεν τραβάς και καμμιά φωτογραφία που να φαίνετια ολόκληρη η πλακέτα (πάνω και κάτω);


Έγραψα 24 volt, γιατί η τάση κυμαίνεται από 15 έως 24 volt (μετρημένη με ένα απλό πολύμετρο) και στα δυο ρελέ.
Οι κολλήσεις έτσι ήταν.

----------


## FILMAN

> Έγραψα 24 volt, γιατί η τάση κυμαίνεται από 15 έως 24 volt (μετρημένη με ένα απλό πολύμετρο) και στα δυο ρελέ.


Πώς γίνεται αυτό;

----------


## andyferraristi

> Ευχαριστήθηκες?


Τώρα άμα σου πω ότι δεν ευχαριστήθηκα, θα παρεξηγηθείς ???  :Tongue2:  :Tongue2:  :Tongue2: 

Πάντως η ερώτηση είχε να κάνει με την τεχνική γενικότερα, και όχι για το συγκεκριμένο relay ...

----------

